# Sling Packs - Reviews



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

I personally didn't like the feel of a slingpack, once they're loaded up its uncomfortable to cast with and likes to slip off. Mine was a Patagonia sling, ended up going to a vest/pack hybrid for full day trips and a smaller chest pack for quick trips.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Thawk - what type of vest/hybrid and which chest pack - did you find the chest pack too limiting?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've been pretty happy with my Patagonia sling pack. I keep waiting for it to fall apart so I can look into one of the Vedavoo packs. Can't rationalize the purchase until then.


----------



## DJ0820 (Apr 29, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/YETI-Hopper-SideKick-Dry/dp/B07BNTR353

I use this with part of my old boat winch strap as a belt. It's waterproof and was only $50. It has a magnetic seal so you never have to make sure it is sealed and air tight. Got it at Dicks sporting goods. They also make them in tan.


----------



## DJ0820 (Apr 29, 2015)

2 more pics, sorry posting from my phone and couldn't figure out how to attach these to my post above


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

crboggs said:


> I've been pretty happy with my Patagonia sling pack. I keep waiting for it to fall apart so I can look into one of the Vedavoo packs. Can't rationalize the purchase until then.


Yep that’s another one I’m considering the Vedavoo Beast Sling Pack - good review on Hatchmag.com


----------



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Vedavoo is tough to beat, use mine for salt and trout fishing out west. You won’t be disappointed.


----------



## thawk (Apr 1, 2011)

Micro Thinfisher said:


> Thawk - what type of vest/hybrid and which chest pack - did you find the chest pack too limiting?


I used the patagonia hybrid pack vest, its not waterproof but has good storage capacity. My chestpack is a smaller fishpond which will carry essentials, usually just a fly box, leaders, forceps/pliers. It's pretty comfortable to wear, just not large enough to fit a nalgene bottle for water.


----------



## fiddlefish (Nov 13, 2017)

I have the fishpond thunderhead sling, I love it. It has graduated from a fishing only bag, proudly use it as my MURSE on weekends. The outside zipper is not waterproof, as they advertise. The big pocket is dry. I looked at several and am happy I settled on this one.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

I like the Thunderhead sling for several reasons but must add I’m impressed with both the Vedavoo packs “Beast” and the “Seam” are very nice and have good price points - also Made in America appeals to me.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have an Orvis Guide sling pack and I like it. I don't wear it much but take it in whichever boat I'm fishing out of. Have my flies, tippets, and tools organized and can put it on if I need to wade.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

I have had the whOrvis guide sling for a couple years, holding up really well and actually really well thought out. It's definitely not waterproof, but I rarely wade deeper than waist deep unless I'm crossing a river. It is comfortable while casting and doesn't get in my way or shift around as long as I clip the strap.

Less is more with packs and slings, you'll think you need to carry way more than you actually will. The only time mine is ever even close to loaded is when I am fishing with someone out of their boat, and get hit with the ol'... well I might need this, well I might need that, well I might need a backup for both of those things, better take a second hat just in case, etc.

It'll hold 2 decent size fly boxes, headlamp, sunscreen, hat, wallet, gloves, pliers, hemostats, nippers, nail knot tool, leader straightener, leader material, floatant, all my tippet, a second reel, spare spool, couple sandwiches, granola bars, and enough water or Gatorade for a day.

It just pulled double duty the other day as a range bag, for an unplanned IDPA match.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have the waterproof Patagonia sling pack and it has worked great for years and I use it wether I am in the canoe, on the skiff, or paddle board.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I have the Fishpond Thunderhead but I bought a previous model on clearance so it was like $140 instead of $230. I've got zero complaints and it's held up quite well.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

I love my sling pack but don’t have a review exactly because it’s home made. The process of designing and sewing presented me with lots of options so I can share a few things here that might be useful when picking one off the shelf or getting someone to custom make one.

Here it is:
























It’s pretty simple. That’s by design but probably also because of my limits with the thread injector. A major design point is that it’s narrow and thin. Narrow so it doesn’t stick out on the sides. I didn’t want to bump it while hauling or stripping. Thin as in doesn’t project out from my back far. I think it’s about 3 or 4 inches so that it never feels like it’s pulling me back. Also, I’m not able to pack more than I need (unfortunately, no 6-pack of beer). The other thing that I chose was to make the strap go over my left shoulder. This was originally because I was using the pack for squirrel hunting also and needed my shooting should free. For fishing it doesn’t matter much which shoulder as long as it doesn’t impede range of motion on either side. Y strap arrangement with quick disconnects on BOTH legs of the why and adjustment on both legs. Adjustability is important because I fish all seasons and sometimes have waders and lots of winter layers. Originally put a quick disconnect on the minor strap and an ladder lock on the main strap. The disconnect at the minor strap allows me to swing it around to the front zipper up. No disconnect on the main strap meant I had to lift it off over my head. I wear hats all the time (sometimes even when sleeping). I added a quick disconnect on the main strap after knocking my hat off 1001 times. The outside has an elastic pocket that works great for snacks or whatever. A camera sized Velcro pocket. A daisy chain to attach other stuff like carabiners, tippet spools, tools, etc. There’s loops on the side opposite the zipper that I have used to strap a rod tube. Fabric is X-pac which is very lightweight compared to PU coated materials and is laminated with a waterproof layer. The pack isn’t waterproof for submersion but keeps mostly dry on a quick dunking, waves and rain. The only thing I want to add is a haul loop at the top for hanging on a hook. There’s a daisy chain down the padded portion of the strap for attaching tools etc.

Action shot (albie about 200’ out in a big rip putting a healthy bend in the 8wt):










Hope that was useful (otherwise I’m just showing off). Oh yeah...some credit for the design inspiration should go to Chris Zimmer (ZimmerBuilt) who makes awesome ultralight backpacks and *cough* tenkara *cough* packs. Check him out on the web if you’re interested in getting something made to your design. His workmanship is top notch.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

The new Bote packs are nearly identical to the fishpond or Patagonia ones. Fully submersible. I like a sling because it fits my camera also and when you pull it around to your chest it has easy access. They are also cheaper than the competitor. Haven't had mine long but the quality seems very nice.

https://www.boteboard.com/product/highwater-slingpack/


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

To the folks with the submersible packs zippered packs, can the TIZIP waterproof zippers be opened with one hand when the bag is hanging in front of you?


----------



## k-roc (Feb 8, 2018)

It's not going to be easy to open that t-zip with one hand!
I used the Patagonia Stormfront sling for a year or so as I thought it would be the end all be all. I didn't mind so much hiking with it, but casting with it on gave me a sore shoulder. And it's worse if the sling has a heavy load in it ie a DSLR and a big Nalgene bottle. 
I've since gone back to waist packs, and also to a smaller camera. Not as much capacity but really nice on the shoulders.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Crazy Larry said:


> To the folks with the submersible packs zippered packs, can the TIZIP waterproof zippers be opened with one hand when the bag is hanging in front of you?


Most have a loop on one end that you have to hold with one hand and pull the t-zip open with the other.


----------



## RedfishJedi (Jan 7, 2019)

I had an older Willy Joe sling pack and LOVED it but the salt ate the zippers. Now I use an old camel back pack and it holds way more than i need and carries water as well. I bees wax the zippers after every trip and its been hangin in there for a couple years now. When I need into it I sling it backwards and I am able to get to everything I need and I dropped a 550 cord loop on the bottom to hold my rod butt and a strip of Velcro to hold the rod when I am monkeying about changing flies and stuff. It was super cheap as it was issued  Lately I have an old fanny pack I wear across my sholders. Pliers, leaders and tippets, a fly box, my dry box for phone and wallet, some no gnatz and sunscreen. Small bag and easy to manage.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I’ve got an Orvis sling pack, original version. It’s well made and thoughtfully designed. I use it mostly to carry my fly tackle to and from my boat and occasionally wade fishing rivers. If using one while wading, I use the waist belt to keep it from slipping off, works great and has a snap buckle so it’s quick to release. The latest version has a water bottle pocket which mine doesn’t and that’s a great feature.
I know there are folks out there who like to bash Orvis for unknown reasons, but frankly they’ve been supporting our sport for far, far longer than all the others with great gear made well. I’ve been buying from Orvis for years and the quality and customer service is the best.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

It is the lack on single hand opening that has prevented me buying a waterproof bag. My wife has the Orvis which is very nice and I have an Umpqua for taking too much.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

DJ0820 said:


> View attachment 77536
> https://www.amazon.com/YETI-Hopper-SideKick-Dry/dp/B07BNTR353
> 
> I use this with part of my old boat winch strap as a belt. It's waterproof and was only $50. It has a magnetic seal so you never have to make sure it is sealed and air tight. Got it at Dicks sporting goods. They also make them in tan.


Thanks for posting this. I had kinda procrastinated on getting a bag for a fly trip this weekend and there was a Sidekick on the shelf at a local store. I figure it will do double duty on my boat to keep my phone dry and out of the sun, and maybe carry a little tackle for winter time flats fishing too.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I have an older Patagonia hydrogen atom sling bag. I think it was more of a hiking pack than fly fishing but it was set up to have a hydration bladder. Simple open bag so I have to keep my fly box and tippets loose in there but I wade very light. My boat or Jeep isn't usually that far away so I an re-up from there if needed. 
My next pack will be a Veedavoo or a Fishpond.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

jimsmicro said:


> Thanks for posting this. I had kinda procrastinated on getting a bag for a fly trip this weekend and there was a Sidekick on the shelf at a local store. I figure it will do double duty on my boat to keep my phone dry and out of the sun, and maybe carry a little tackle for winter time flats fishing too.


I believe the RTIC ones are similar. A friend has one and it's really nice. Only $16 right now on their site. Has a separate pouch on the front of theirs

https://www.rticcoolers.com/shop/accessories/SidePack-Deluxe-Blue-Grey


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Honestly what made me go buy the Yeti Sidekick was that I saw an RTIC advertisement for their knockoff. I'd have gotten the RTIC if it were available locally. I'm headed out of town to fly fish tomorrow and wanted something right away. It was massively overpriced but I am actually really surprised at how well it seals.


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… have had H2Oproof sling packs but never a big fan, although imo an improvement over hip packs, (sling pack review) … purchased a couple of first-generation RTIC SidePacks about 4 years ago and for the type of wading I take part in - excelente! … bought a Yeti Sidekick and its 100% H2Oproof, nice … full disclosure, I only wade about an hour or two at a time then hop in the boat and move on to the next flats ...


----------

